# End of the Road??



## Bertie and Megan (Jun 8, 2021)

Based in UK and own a 2002 Z3. A stunning looking car but recently had a couple of problems, ABS warning light on and Air Bag light on. I've taken in to a BMW independent specialist for assessment of MOT. The results are quite horrific, such as coil springs broken, suspension arms corroded, engine oil leak, exhaust system been patched needs replacing and on and on. I've asked for a ballpark figure to make the car roadworthy but I fear it's going to run into thousands of pounds. The question is and the dilemma we're facing is it worth doing? We love the car but looks like we're now paying the price of buying cheap.
We'd appreciate some of your thoughts to help us decide a way forward.
Cheers. B and M


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

Bertie and Megan said:


> Based in UK and own a 2002 Z3. A stunning looking car but recently had a couple of problems, ABS warning light on and Air Bag light on. I've taken in to a BMW independent specialist for assessment of MOT. The results are quite horrific, such as coil springs broken, suspension arms corroded, engine oil leak, exhaust system been patched needs replacing and on and on.


ABS warning with any weird loss of power, or just light? Airbag light is often the passenger's seat weight sensor, which can be bypassed with a cheap workaround. I think people will want to see error codes for electrical stuff.

I've never in my life heard of a coil spring breaking. On anything, no matter how old or cheap. How would you even go about breaking a spring? It's a spring! Suspension arms, yes that's likely with age although I would have expected bushes not corrosion to be the issue. All engines leak, which is why I wash my engine the day before the MOT. I find degreaser cheaper than gaskets. And an exhaust that has been patched should probably be patched again.

How likely are you to do your own repairs? If you don't do your own work AND don't want cheap and nasty repairs, having an old BMW is likely to be an expensive experience.


----------



## Bertie and Megan (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Useful to know that the airbag light is likely to be the passenger side and can be bypassed. Don't have error codes yet.
I could send you a picture of the broken coil spring.
And looking at the exhaust, it has patches on patches on patches so has probably reached the stage of being more patch than exhaust but certainly worth investigating your idea.
I have reached the time of life where I can't do my own repairs but the garage I've taken it to is in the family! Lucky to have an independent BMW garage owner as my favourite nephew!!!
We appreciate that having an old Z3 will be an expensive experience but so is buying a new car of any make or model.
Thanks for your input anyway.


----------



## effduration (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never driven a Z3 ( I own an E46 "05 325ci convert) but people tell me they love them..So much so, that they often loan them out to friends in need of a stress release. 

It seems to me that if you make these repairs, you should have a solid and fun car for several years...5-7 yrs maybe? 

It's awfully nice that you have a independent tech you trust....What does your nephew say?


----------



## Bertie and Megan (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi. Thanks for your interest. I can confirm that the Z3 is great fun to drive and as you know a stunning looking car. We have 95% decided to go ahead with the repairs if the garage are able to do it.


----------

